# Pine EO in CP Soap



## joy. (Aug 15, 2016)

Does anyone know if pine essential oil sticks around in cold process soap? Also wondering if it has a Christmas tree type scent, or if it's more woodsy/forest-y?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 15, 2016)

It does, but be careful - some pine morphs into a cleaning product smell instead of a walk through a pine forest


----------



## Susie (Aug 16, 2016)

My hubby says they all morph.  He can't stand any of them once soaped.  Says they all smell like cleaning products.


----------



## joy. (Aug 16, 2016)

Ewe. 
Thank you. I think I'll skip it.


----------



## HowieRoll (Aug 16, 2016)

I was recently looking for a Christmas tree-scented EO, and passed over the pines due to reviews much like what others say on this thread (too cleaning-product-y).  I ended up buying New Direction's Siberian Fir Needle and love it.  Smells just like a fir forest, in my opinion, and will be very suitable for Christmas.

As for scent longevity, the jury is still out.  I've only soaped with it 3 times:  once with an EO blend that includes Anise Star, which is overpowering everything else, once with an EO blend that includes Spearmint, which is overpowering everything else, and once with a blend that includes Bulgarian Lavender and a little Patchouli.  The last batch is the most promising with the fir needle scent, but... it's only 10 days old and anyone's guess what it will be like in 5 weeks or months.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 16, 2016)

Try cedar for the Christmas Tree scent without becoming Cleaning Products


----------



## joy. (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm actually looking for something non-Christmas-tree and more woodsy. I'm working on a manly blend. I'm using cedarwood atlas, cedarwood texas, benzoin, frankincense, and a drop of cade. But it just needs another woodsy thing to boost the cedar or something. I can't stand the smell of lavender or patchouli so those are out.  Some spearmint might actually be nice in there...


----------



## HowieRoll (Aug 17, 2016)

I asked my husband to smell the Fir EO, and his response was that it smells like "musky pine."  I'm not sure what that means.  He says it does not remind him of Christmas trees, but it does to me a little.  

As for spearmint, I bet that would be a nice touch.  Although personally, spearmint frustrates me because I haven't mastered how to use it yet.  It seems to be a scent bully and the soap blends I've made that include it all scream HELLO, I'M SPEARMINT.  One day, spearmint, one day I'll figure you out...


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 17, 2016)

How about rosemary, spruce or peppermint?  I've used those with cedarwood and it's Christmas-y without smelling like a straight up Christmas tree.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 17, 2016)

How about adding black pepper EO to what you already have? - It adds a nice spicy tone and I have found it to stick. It is not a cheap EO by any means but a little goes a long way.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 17, 2016)

Or a little cinnamon leaf and/or clove. Just a few drops.


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 17, 2016)

I really like the suggestions of adding something spicy like black pepper, cinnamon or clove . . . my brain just wasn't going in that direction but now it wants to


----------



## joy. (Aug 19, 2016)

Cindy2428 said:


> How about adding black pepper EO to what you already have? - It adds a nice spicy tone and I have found it to stick. It is not a cheap EO by any means but a little goes a long way.


Great idea. I've been eyeing black pepper, but I wasn't sure how it would hold up.



doriettefarm said:


> I really like the suggestions of adding something spicy like black pepper, cinnamon or clove . . .


Ditto! I think that's the plan.


----------



## Moose_Ridge (Aug 19, 2016)

You can also try cypress for a woodsy scent


----------

